# Safari and tabs...



## Jason (Jan 8, 2003)

ok, im not a programmer or a developer, but i am slowly working on giving safari tabs lol

here is a screenshot thus far 

i know i know its not pretty, lol


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 8, 2003)

I was under the impression that one had to have the source code to be able to do this. I wanted to attempt this, (I'm sure I couldn't do it as well as you could! I know _nothing_ about Mac OS X programming!) but I was told that it was impossible. How are you going about doing it?
I really hope you pull it off!

PS Thanks Jason, I always wondered what the moderator's home page looked like!


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2003)

im using apples developer tools...

but i think its pretty damned limited, because im getting stuck with these tabs, so far what i have is when you open a new window you get a set of two tabs... one tab has the "Webview" and the other has the Bookmarks setup (the itunes looking thing)

but unfortunately within the tab window no arrows show up for scrolling, if it did, thatd be cool in itself because the tabs work good between the web and the book mark window.. 

anyways if anyone knows what im doing or what they are doing, please chime in and call me an idiot for doing it all wrong


----------



## Ricky (Jan 8, 2003)

Nice idea to take it upon yourself for this, Jason.  But I think Apple's going to implement this into the final build.


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah im sure they will, but i figured id try my hand at it, since ive been wanting to mess with dev tools and guis of programs for a while lol

im sure there has to be some nerd here that can splain some stuff to me 

or an apple spy that will arrest me for changing their product


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 8, 2003)

i want the source code...


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2003)

same here... and uhhh a quick tutorial on how to use it


----------



## Ricky (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *or an apple spy that will arrest me for changing their product  *


Almost certainly.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 8, 2003)

I have hacked a few applications (MacOSX.com's chat client for one) to add the brushed interface. I have done that all since last night, when I installed the Dev Tools. However, when I tried to 'Tab' Safari, I got pretty well stumped, so I just let it alone


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2003)

if i can get scroll arrows, i think i would have a pretty neat feature, because the two tabs work great with each other, unfortunately i dont know how to get scroll arrows... i might have reached the limit with what i am allowed to do with dev tools, i dunno


----------



## Ricky (Jan 8, 2003)

Perhaps if you slogged through the source code for Chimera, it would help.


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2003)

lol theres a thought... make a safari based on chimera 

"The Real Safari: Safarizillamera"


----------



## Ricky (Jan 8, 2003)

lol


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 8, 2003)

hey! while you're at trying to 'crack' safari and add tabs, do you think its possible to add a "Save window size/location" preference in one of the menus? its pissing me off so much! each time i open it, it wont load in the top left corner of my screen!!!!


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 9, 2003)

Adding the menu choices via Interface Builder would be easy. Making them actually work is another matter...

IB can be used to modify any window for any cocoa program, including adding controls, such as a tab control.  The basic functionality of the tab-control is provided by the OS.  However, without changing the code, I can't think how you could create an "open link in new tab" option that would work.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 9, 2003)

Right.  You can change the appearance of Cocoa programs easily with the developer tools, but you still need to provide code that does something with the new tab or new menu item.

I'd say just wait till Apple releases the new version because it'll most certainly have tabs.


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2003)

that would involve patience though


----------

